# Camp Life in the Woods & the Tricks of Trapping & Trap Making



## Traveler (Apr 19, 2014)

Traveler submitted a new file to the downloads area:

Camp Life in the Woods - The tricks of trapping and trap making



> A great guide for learning how to trap animals. Learn how to feed yourself!



Click here to learn more about this file...


----------

